# Word for the day  inamorata



## Josiah (Feb 12, 2015)

INAMORATA
    noun    in·amo·ra·ta \i-ˌna-mə-ˈrä-tə\

: the woman that a man loves


Full Definition of INAMORATA


:  a woman with whom one is in love or has intimate relations


Examples of INAMORATA


a story about a powerful politician and his inamorata


I encountered this word this morning reading a review of the movie "Fifty Shades of Grey"


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 12, 2015)

Interesting place to find the word.....quite a juxtaposition!

i have read the book; of course; and the film allegedly is better; it opens here tomorrow.
i will let the youngsters report back!


----------

